# June litters



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Siamese, blue burmese and blue self from a blue burmese x blue pairing. Plus 1 foster baby blue burmese. Last survivor from a blue burmese x blue point siamese pairing.


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Siamese seal point x siamese seal point pairing. 3 seal point siamese 2 blue point siamese


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

So darling ♥


----------



## Daisy&amp;Peach (Apr 13, 2016)

So gorgeous  I want some


----------



## Lilly_C (Jun 11, 2016)

Such cuties!


----------

